# Atlas graphic equipment exposure unit SHOULD I BUY THIS!!!



## monkeyisland90 (Dec 1, 2008)

This local guy wants to sell this exposure unit for originally 500.00 but dropped it too 300.00 (not sure why.. but says it's fully functioning just needs tlc).. here is the specs mentioend

its a 5-way vacuum light tabe from Atlas graphic equipment
> 

Originally around $2,500! 

used over the years, but still in great working condition! 

I just replaced the vacuum lining and made makeshift latches for the lid. 

1 halogen bulb! 

2 unfiltered UV bulbs! 

2 fluorescent bulbs! 

dialog timer! 

pressure gauge! 

blower fan! 

vacuum switch! 

Can expose screens 23"x 31" and under! 

normal house hold outlet! 


> the measurements for the glass are 2ft 10" by 2ft 5"
> 
> the measurements for the body 3ft 1/2" width 
> 2ft 7in height
> 3 ft 1" depth

I have added photos also .. currently i have a homemade exposure unit... but i want to start doing halftones will this do the trick? Also i'm wondering where i would be able to get spare bulbs????

anyone heard of this or has same unit and seems like a good deal?


----------



## adivito (Aug 25, 2006)

The bulbs are not a huge issue pretty readily available, but i dont like how there is that big crease in the blanket in the one picture, if it has true vacuum it should be pretty flat, also he says he fashioned his own hinges to keep it closed. i am not positive on that unit, but all the bulbs that are on at the same time should match, or you will end up with different spectrums.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

The crease looks kind of like a unit at a shop were I worked. I think it might be a rope laid into the screen so the edges of the screen won't seal before the blanket presses the inside of the screen down. If it burns a screen, I don't see how you can go wrong.


----------



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

John's right, that crease is the rope. You can see it laying on the glass in the other pics.

For $300 it's probably a pretty good deal. I'm sure anything on it can be replaced if it fails... Timer, bulbs, ballasts, etc.


----------



## adivito (Aug 25, 2006)

I stand corrected. didnt notice the rope in the other pic.


----------



## phatdaddy (Oct 25, 2012)

monkeyisland90 said:


> This local guy wants to sell this exposure unit for originally 500.00 but dropped it too 300.00 (not sure why.. but says it's fully functioning just needs tlc).. here is the specs mentioend
> 
> its a 5-way vacuum light tabe from Atlas graphic equipment
> >
> ...


Hey Monkey, Did you ever get this??

I just picked one up for uh... NOTHING !
I'd be interested in exposure times...

Thanks

C


----------

